# Best Food Before the Ride



## monjeloco (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi guys, I want to share my best food before I go on a ride. I usually go in the mornings and my best food is 1/2 cup of muesli with a tbsp of honey and soy milk, a rye bread toast and 8 oz of juice. :thumbsup: With that, I can go for a 20 miles ride with no problem... Sweet...










# 3 cups of rolled oats (not quick cooking)
# 1 cup of other grain (barley, or other)
# 1 cup of bran (oats, wheat)
# 1 cup of wheat germ
# 1 cup of raisins
# 1 cup of almonds (slivers or slices)
# ½ cup sesame seeds
# ½ cup raw sunflower seeds
# ½ cup raw pumpkin seeds
# ½ cup brown sugar

other options:
# ½ cup flax seeds (best ground and stored in fridge, add a spoonfull to each serving only if you are not going to ride)
# ½ cup dried cranberries
# ½ cup other dried fruits

Vary all of the above to taste. Quantities are guidelines only. Oats/Bran/Wheat Germ/Raisins/Seeds/brown sugar form the core of the recipe.

SERVE: with milk and sliced banana (or other available fruit). Add milk powder for camping trips and just add water. Some people prefer muesli with yougurt.


----------



## bendesiel (May 4, 2007)

double bacon cheeseburgers, fries, chocolate shake, ding dongs with a beer chaser.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Man, I used to stress over what to eat before long rides... when to eat, what to eat, how much protein, how much carbs, what kind of cereal, what kind of toast...etc. Finally I said Funk all this, and got Cytomax PreFormance. The orange flavor is not too bad. I down 20 ounces and a banana an hour before a ride. It really has made a difference. A large tub lasts a long time, too.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Not the best, but...*



monjeloco said:


> Hi guys, I want to share my best food before I go on a ride. I usually go in the mornings and my best food is 1/2 cup of muesli with a tbsp of honey and soy milk, a rye bread toast and 8 oz of juice. :thumbsup: With that, I can go for a 20 miles ride with no problem... Sweet...


I usually do two packs of instant oatmeal with a whole banana sliced up in there and soy milk (lactose intolerant in case you were wondering, and I knew you were), a fat glass of OJ, cup of espresso sometimes and maybe a protein bar.

That usually keeps me going a while. It takes a lot of energy to haul my fat ass up the hill.


----------



## abc123jmt (Apr 11, 2006)

oatmeal and a banana in the morning, some times a protean shake. but 1 before ride a good amount of Triscits and about a cup or 2 of Gatorade. Keeps me going for a long time. Also This is my mid trail meals. (Don't eat the cheddar Triscits, Somethign funking in them that drains me out fast)


----------



## coloradocoullion (May 3, 2006)

Peanut butter and banana sandwich on whole wheat bread with a glass of milk! You've got your carbs, protein, and potassium. It's nice cause it takes no time to make, isn't too filling, and you can take it with you and eat on the way there.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

I know the best thing to have afterwards!


----------



## bike hippy (Mar 16, 2007)

3 words.......ice cream sandwiches


----------



## monjeloco (Apr 13, 2007)

coloradocoullion said:


> Peanut butter and banana sandwich on whole wheat bread with a glass of milk! You've got your carbs, protein, and potassium. It's nice cause it takes no time to make, isn't too filling, and you can take it with you and eat on the way there.


Yes, one of the best alternatives before and during rides... When I run out of muesli I go for the "Peanut butter and banana sandwich on whole wheat bread":thumbsup:


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Muesli, honey, soy, and rye? Thank you, but I'll pass.

Peanut butter and bacon on toast! Coffee too, of course.

Actually I don't even worry about eating anything if the ride will be less than 2 hours.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Nat said:


> Muesli, honey, soy, and rye? Thank you, but I'll pass.
> 
> Peanut butter and bacon on toast! Coffee too, of course.
> 
> Actually I don't even worry about eating anything if the ride will be less than 2 hours.


whoa. that looks and sounds very weird. it also looks and sounds very good. i gotta' try it. :thumbsup:

yeah, short rides, i just eat as on a non-riding day.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Two breakfast burritos - at speed.

[Imagine the sound of an "insinkerator" taking out two, fat breakfast burritos.]


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Oatmeal that's thick enough to stand a spoon in with whole milk and brown sugar and a few bananas.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

monjeloco said:


> Hi guys, I want to share my best food before I go on a ride. I usually go in the mornings and my best food is 1/2 cup of muesli with a tbsp of honey and soy milk, a rye bread toast and 8 oz of juice. :thumbsup: With that, I can go for a 20 miles ride with no problem... Sweet...


Cute, but you'll still get better performance if you replenish blood-sugars every 30-45 minutes.


----------



## monjeloco (Apr 13, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Cute, but you'll still get better performance if you replenish blood-sugars every 30-45 minutes.


Absolutely right, that's why GU Gels are the best companion ...


----------



## Tukson Rider (Jul 15, 2004)

Carne asada burrito with sour cream, cheese, and guacamole. yummm.


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

*I'm wit ya bruddah!*



Tukson Rider said:


> Carne asada burrito with sour cream, cheese, and guacamole. yummm.


I'm wit ya bruddah! Sound perfect! For me last Sun it was leftover carne asada enchilada w/a large helping of refried beans and some spanish rice all topped w/some Habenero hot sauce (can't remember the name) Awesome breakfast and no one gets behind me! :thumbsup:


----------



## eatdirt1 (May 23, 2007)

i see alot of you like to eat oatmeal and bananas,i guess i need to try that,maybe that will work fo me to.i dont know about that peanut butter bacon sandwish,it looks like it wolud send me to the toilete lol.


----------



## Tukson Rider (Jul 15, 2004)

PaMtnBkr said:


> I'm wit ya bruddah! Sound perfect! For me last Sun it was leftover carne asada enchilada w/a large helping of refried beans and some spanish rice all topped w/some Habenero hot sauce (can't remember the name) Awesome breakfast and no one gets behind me! :thumbsup:


LOTTA' ENCHILADA!!! I love enchilada white sauce (heated sourcream, cheese, and finely chopped green onions). So simple... so good.

Damn I'm hungry now.


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

*Nothing...unless..*

If I intend to ride within 30 minutes of wakening and the ride duration is 60-70 minutes I go empty, except for a big glass of water. I purposely try to burn my glycogen reserves. Great way to keep the weight off. It is also kinda relaxing riding on empty. You really don't feel hungry. However, you have to be careful and not exceed that limit. Usually that kind of ride is reserved for early morning, pre-work type stuff. But if I'm heading out for a 3 hour plus ride, oatmeal, banana, and OJ. I'll take along some protein and Hammer gels.

More important is what you eat after the ride. Those short rides on an empty stomach I'll mix a little protein and OJ as soon as finish; followed by some eggs, toast, and coffee. Getting a good mix of protein and carbs back in the body after a ride is VERY crucial to recovery. I'm trying to maintain a 6 day/week ride schedule - combination of road and mountain and at 53 my post ride recovery is key.


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

*Riding buds!*



Tukson Rider said:


> LOTTA' ENCHILADA!!! I love enchilada white sauce (heated sourcream, cheese, and finely chopped green onions). So simple... so good.
> 
> Damn I'm hungry now.


Sounds as if you and I would be good riding buds if we ever got away from the table before the ride!!! I "discovered" Chile Tepins last summer on a business trip and now I love them crushed on everything! My wife is PO'd cuz I used her coffee grinder to grind up the Chile Tepins! Hot little monsters!!!!:madmax:


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

I agree with some others that unless a ride is over a couple hours long then why worry too much about it? Eat light and burn some weight! I do usually just try to make sure I have enough to drink before and during the ride....what you drink depends on what kind of ride you want to have ;-)

I like Cytomax and a couple of Clif Shots. Eat a good meal afterwards.


----------



## monjeloco (Apr 13, 2007)

There is a difference in riding 20 miles of strenuous single track in two+ hours and ride 25 miles in a flat trail... There is much more involved than time, but you all now that,  I'm not trying to school you, I'm just thinking loud...


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't eat anything special and I don't eat while on the ride. Unless its a long over 20 miles and or 4 hours. For a longer ride I will pack a PBJ sandwich and or a cliff bar. I find I have to be careful when I eat on a ride. If I eat before a big clib I get very sick. I try to eat a small portion just before the downhill section so that my body has time to digest before the next climb.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Bagel,ez creamcheese,tomato,with one slice of ham, add a hand full of nuts or a yogurt, and a cup of coffee, and my tank is full.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

monjeloco said:


> There is a difference in riding 20 miles of strenuous single track in two+ hours and ride 25 miles in a flat trail... There is much more involved than time, but you all now that,  I'm not trying to school you, I'm just thinking loud...


I know what you are saying:thumbsup:

However, a lot of these pre-ride meals are no better than a clif bar or two in terms of nutrition, energy, etc. unless you just like to feel full when you start a long ride.


----------



## monjeloco (Apr 13, 2007)

Ridin'Dirty said:


> I know what you are saying:thumbsup:
> 
> However, a lot of these pre-ride meals are no better than a clif bar or two in terms of nutrition, energy, etc. unless you just like to feel full when you start a long ride.


You are right, I believe that fullness sensation before riding is a sing of future suffering ... One day before my ride I went to Carl's Jr. and got one of those Six Dollar Burger Combo, big fries big coke, :eekster: almost die on the first climb of the ride, no a smart choice for sure.


----------



## tsacain (Sep 21, 2006)

Protein shake with bcaa along with a zone nutrition bar( like powerbar but cheaper). Then on the way there a scoop of creatine mixed with gatorade. Then when I get back I have another protein shake, a salad, and usually a sandwich.


----------



## Di_bear (Sep 3, 2006)

Ok, what kind of bacon is that? Cuz it looks mighty good!

Someone mentioned that the food isn't any better nutritionally than a Cliff bar. I won't argue with that. However, a Cliff bar doesn't taste like bacon, or oatmeal, or eggs, or...anything I like to eat. Eating is enjoyable, so why not do it? :thumbsup: 

I like pumpkin oatmeal. I'll make four servings of old-fashioned oatmeal, mix it with a cup of milk, four tablespoons of brown sugar, and a can of pumpkin (got the recipe from a magazine). Then, I'll divide it up into containers and grab it outta the fridge as I need it. Great for work days. Great for workouts.

I also like eggs, toast, and those MorningStar "sausage" links.

Coffee is always in the mix.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

Di_bear said:


> Eating is enjoyable, so why not do it? :thumbsup:
> 
> .


I agree with that too. Most of the time I feel better during a hard ride if I eat light and I like the way Clif Bars and Cytomax taste. Sometimes if I am in the mood for something more substantial though I will eat some oatmeal or swing through Chick-fil-A and get a chicken egg and cheese bagel. Whatever sounds good at the time. But some of these meals sound more like science experiments than meals, and for what? An extra boost of energy or a performance edge? I doubt it.


----------



## w4nd3r (Apr 19, 2007)

Eggs and bacon and coffee sound like much too much work when there's cold pizza to be had, nature's perfect energy food. :thumbsup: Preferably a nice backpacker from Moose's Tooth, but whatever's handy works.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*The more the better*

Of course it must be proteins. People with faster metabolism (like me)
can eat as much as they want. I eat SERIOUS food for breakfast,
and never had the fullness problem. On the contrary, in the middle of
the ride i'm hungry again...


----------



## Jacobman (Apr 19, 2007)

Well every morning i start with a cup of coffee(gets the bowels going lol) but for a big ride i will do 3 eggs and 1 piece of toast, maybe some juice or something to, then 24oz of water after breakfast while going to the riding location. That sustains me for the duration of the ride usually, i always try to have a pack of cliff shot bloks and a bananna for the ride as well.


----------



## Arkon (Apr 27, 2004)

1/2 cup of muesli and 8oz of juice? really? Isn't that sizes they gave you in kindergarden?

sounds dainty. Pinkies up :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I tried the toast/peanut butter/bacon thing today. 

It rocks.


----------



## monjeloco (Apr 13, 2007)

Arkon said:


> 1/2 cup of muesli and 8oz of juice? really? Isn't that sizes they gave you in kindergarden?
> 
> sounds dainty. Pinkies up :smilewinkgrin:


 Jajaj, extremely funny... lol


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

coloradocoullion said:


> Peanut butter and banana sandwich on whole wheat bread with a glass of milk! You've got your carbs, protein, and potassium. It's nice cause it takes no time to make, isn't too filling, and you can take it with you and eat on the way there.


Add some honey in there and you might have a sammy worth eating


----------



## monjeloco (Apr 13, 2007)

The truth is that before the ride, food matter...


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Lol*



Nat said:


> Muesli, honey, soy, and rye? Thank you, but I'll pass.
> 
> Peanut butter and bacon on toast! Coffee too, of course.
> 
> Actually I don't even worry about eating anything if the ride will be less than 2 hours.


You love to post pics of that! I can remember a bunch of threads on this same topic and you always had a pic of PB & Bacon on toast. And I STILL haven't tried it!

Thanks for making me hungry


----------



## rage (May 8, 2007)

I usualy eat a peanut butter sandwhich with a banana and with a glass of water around 30-45 mins before I ride and I feel great. Once I get back I'll eat some tuna & crackers / yogurt or something to that sort.


----------



## shadowrider (Sep 16, 2006)

Grate Mornning Sex, Cold Pizza & Wings and a Starbucks


----------



## monjeloco (Apr 13, 2007)

shadowrider said:


> Grate Mornning Sex, Cold Pizza & Wings and a Starbucks


At least you dont have this problem ...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=299604


----------



## John_Michael (Sep 19, 2006)

scrublover said:


> I tried the toast/peanut butter/bacon thing today.
> 
> It rocks.


That's one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen :thumbsup:

I think the open faced PB and bacon pic was the one that caused me to try it a few months ago. I opt for a whole wheat bagel though.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Awesome! I'm glad some others enjoy that meal. When I eat PB&B/T I can ride for several hours before I feel hungry.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

I am always running late to the trail head so its drive thru for me. If its in the morning usually a Breakfast Jack and a large Coke. If its pass 11:00 its Taco Bell Buritto Supreme and a large Pepsi. Both can be eaten 30 minutes before a ride with no ill effects (burping) for me.

The Worst things for me.

#1 Carna Asada burrito. Takes 6 hrs for that puppy to digest
#2 Cream cheese bagel. I know its 400 plus calories but i never feel it kick in on a ride.
#3 Hamburger. Burping onions the whole ride


----------



## matteus (Mar 27, 2005)

Any tips for myself... I find that when I go on 2 1/2 to 3 hour rides, at the end I hit a wall.. hard. I can barely pedal at all! It's horrible... Any good during ride food, or just the standard Gu or Cliff bar? 

matt


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

matteus said:


> Any tips for myself... I find that when I go on 2 1/2 to 3 hour rides, at the end I hit a wall.. hard. I can barely pedal at all! It's horrible... Any good during ride food, or just the standard Gu or Cliff bar?
> 
> matt


No rules here. Calories are calories, you burn them. Carbos are important but fat/protein help you from bonking too hard

For me the trick is _wanting_ to eat so bring food you will eat no matter how bad you feel or won't make you feel worst. I gave up on Power bars and Cytomax years ago, just can't stomach them when i hit the wall. I am down to Cliff bars, Gnu, and Cliff Blocks = Granola bars, fruit yogurt tubes, fruit rolls.

Got a friend whole only does whole foods and he eats apples, oranges, bananas, and only a few nuts. He does great during the ride and totally recovered on at the end.

Met a guy once on Noble Canyon and the only thing he had was a 12" Blimpie turkey and swiss sandwich. He was gnawing on that thing the whole way down. Man that sandwich looked good.


----------



## monjeloco (Apr 13, 2007)

Nat said:


> Awesome! I'm glad some others enjoy that meal. When I eat PB&B/T I can ride for several hours before I feel hungry.


Yeah, it's not bad, I tried too ...


----------



## Nobleman (Nov 11, 2006)

*Best pre-ride food*

Banana or Clifbar (PB flavor; only one of few palatable) and Starbucks Sumatra and Kenya bold blend for those long rides getting up at the crack of dawn.:thumbsup:


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

*HAY............ is for horses!*

Best breakfast sandwich yet.....

Toasted "squaw" bread
Peanut butter (chunky style)
bacon
banana (ripe)
walnuts
raisins
honey

Chew REAL good and chase with a good 'ol "cup of Joe" and drink lots of fluids....... all I drink is water.

If eaten an hour+ before a ride, it's a real humdinger of a load for a 2+ hour ride. If I ride less than 2 hours, then no horse'n around with food, I just fill up with a cup of coffee and eat after.

Too much food before a ride is a real "bur under my sadde".


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Bread with banana or goatcheese and water. 

Nice and easy.


----------



## ZenZhu (Nov 11, 2006)

Usually a banana with some peanut butter about an hour before a long ride. For most rides a couple of shot blocks right before, and at about the 30 minute point, weekday rides generally being about an hour. Since my stomach can be kind of rebellious, I'm generally mindful of what I eat the night before so it doesn't come back to haunt me the next day on a ride.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

A turkey sandwich on wheat,a banana and 50/50 mix of Gatorade and water usually does the job for a three hour ride on the hills.I also bring along some trail mix or ClifBars.I always feel great after a ride.
A burrito sounds good right about now.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*eat whatever....but change your avatar...*

It's freaking me out....


----------



## sladnas (Apr 21, 2007)

In the morning: oatmeal, banana and a clif bar if I'm feeling it. I _have_ to eat before any ride, or I'll damn near pass out. It's very easy for me to slip into hypoglycemia...so I'm better off eating (just about anything) before a ride.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

*Chococrispis para crecer grandototote y fuertototote!!*


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I had a cliff bar this morning and just went 12 miles. The last mile I kinda hit the wall and needed something to eat!!! Gotta bring some gu or a bannana next time I go over 10 miles...


----------



## monjeloco (Apr 13, 2007)

cmdrpiffle said:


> It's freaking me out....


What is wrong with my avatar?:skep:


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

cmdrpiffle said:


> It's freaking me out....


Done.:thumbsup:

A naked man wearing rabbit ears in the john doesn't freak you out? 
:skep:


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

Sport drink and enrgy bar


----------



## CosmoKramer (May 17, 2007)

Before the ride a multigrain bagel with mashed avocado, sliced tomatoe, baby spinach, and smoked mackeral dressed with a little olive oil, lemon juice and black pepper.

On the ride flapjacks, isotonic sports drink, and jelly babies.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

Nat said:


> Peanut butter and bacon on toast...


i tried this monday: blerhhrhut: rft:


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

kaboose said:


> i tried this monday: blerhhrhut: rft:


You no likey?


----------



## Steve030687 (Jan 7, 2007)

I ride empty. I don't do three hours, at most two. Really, I just fill my Camelbak with 70oz of water with some ice and swear to not stop riding until it is empty. I used to swear by eating pasta the night before a big calorie demand, then eat something sweet or a simpler carb and hour or two before the event. Works for me...


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I'll try the musili stuff next time I ride, it looks pretty good. I just purchased some gu/gel from Hammer Nutrition and I'll try that next week. It's got some really good reviews...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Bail_Monkey said:


> I'll try the musili stuff next time I ride, it looks pretty good. I just purchased some gu/gel from Hammer Nutrition and I'll try that next week. It's got some really good reviews...


 Wondering how you did with the muesli...


----------



## lobolator (Oct 29, 2006)

It's totally gross and it's my dad's fault. Penaut butter, cheese, and mayonaise.
I KNOW, EVERYONE always freaks when I tell them what I'm eating. 
My dad makes it with bad PB and individually wrapped cheese slices, in it's true form. He claims to have gotten it from a women's college he used to go to and cruise for women. I don't know the truth of that but...it does the trick on my after work rides! 
But I use real PB, cheese, and mayo and put that on real bread(he used Wonder).
Don't knock it 'til you try it. Think of it as PB and cheese. But the problem is that's so sticky in your mouth you need some lubrication, hence the mayo. It adds flavor obviously but helps keep it from turning into a ball in your stomach.
And if pressed, I will eat it in the morning.
OK, you know my secret now. I'm so ashamed.


----------



## lusdawg (Jun 27, 2005)

*Tried lots, but this works for me ...*

I have tried Cytomax Preformance and bananas/gels, PB and banana sanwiches with honey (very tasty!), and many other simple and/or complex carbohydrate foodstuffs ... these all used to be ok, but it seemed I would come close to bonking (weak legs, nausea, etc) quite often ... I recently switched to real food, usually consisting of ham, eggs, pan-fried potatoes, a banana, and a glass of half-juice/half-water along with a cup o' jo ... I discovered that I was in much better shape than I had realized ... I guess the protein/fat/carb trio thing is really very good (it works wonders for diabetics, so why not a rider) ... I give it about 1.5 hours to digest, then ride ride ride!!! I use gels and bars every 45 mins or so during the ride and I am good to go! Plenty of water the night before along with a big meal is nice, too (I actually had to sleep sitting up on the couch for a few hours the night before my last ride because I had eaten so much ... then again, I had also ridden hard for a couple hours that day and was replenishing) ... and I always have a post-ride shake (Ultragen is my new fave, but a bit pricey) ... whatever it is that works for you, just go out and enjoy!!!!


----------



## balmo (May 31, 2007)

an egg or two, toast and oj for me.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I've been trying some different stuff lately... I found I really need a lot of protein and fat to keep me going for longer rides. If I just have cerial (Optimum Power breakfast cerial) with fruit and milk or something similar, I'll bonk after a couple hours of climbing. If I add bacon and eggs to that I get a lot more warning from my body before I run out of juice. I also found that I shouldn't eat much within 2 hours of a ride, only an energy bar if needed. Cytomax seems to help me A LOT, I just tried that and am surprised at how well it works. I drink about 16 oz/hr out of a bottle, keep fresh water in the camelbak and pre-measured portions of Cytomax powder in ziplock bags in case I want to mix more on the trail.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

lobolator said:


> It's totally gross and it's my dad's fault. Penaut butter, cheese, and mayonaise.
> I KNOW, EVERYONE always freaks when I tell them what I'm eating.
> My dad makes it with bad PB and individually wrapped cheese slices, in it's true form. He claims to have gotten it from a women's college he used to go to and cruise for women. I don't know the truth of that but...it does the trick on my after work rides!
> But I use real PB, cheese, and mayo and put that on real bread(he used Wonder).
> ...


That sound!!! I don't know...


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

*Damn straight*



Nat said:


> You no likey?


:thumbsup:










used wheat bread, bacon, & peanut butter+honey+banana. Might use some hot sauce or a dusting of cayenne pepper next time.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

That looks wacky...ut:


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

I guess it's oatmeal, bananas, and cliff bars for me... bacon sounds good too.

damn peanut allergies...:madman: 

Thankfully I can eat almonds, walnuts, pecans, cashews... just not peanuts


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

I've found my perfect pre-ride fuel source:

1/2 cup cooked plain oatmeal (usually eaten with skim milk)
1 bannana or some other fruit
1 cup skim milk w/scoop of whey protein

I stuff all this down about an hour before the ride. Usually I supplement my ride with a Cliff Bar or something a couple hours into the ride. I may try that gel stuff as a substitute one day.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

A1an said:


> I've found my perfect pre-ride fuel source:
> 
> 1/2 cup cooked plain oatmeal (usually eaten with skim milk)
> 1 bannana or some other fruit
> ...


Very Good ... :thumbsup:


----------



## BlurredVision (Jul 1, 2007)

Two of thos "lil white pills" from behind the counter at the gas tation, a sandwich of choice, a banana, apple juice and a can of Red Bull. It give you wings.


----------



## mentawais (Feb 16, 2005)

*for 3 hours or more rides*

i use to take MYOPLEX protein mixed with AÇAI fruit + 0ne RED BULL can + a big joint...


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Whole wheet spaghetti the night before. A mega mens multivitamin and some peanut butter toast in the morning. Rock the climb.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

What about the Muesli?????


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Since most rides involve a long drive to the trail, I'll grab some coffee and a bagel (preferably whole wheat, lightly toasted, a little butter and honey) on the way there. 

But I do love steel cut oatmeal with rice milk (better yet, a bit of half & half!), dates or raisins, walnuts or almonds......hell, just add some trail mix to it. That, or honey and a banana. It's all good.

Love almond butter on whole wheat w/banana and honey too. Hard to find almond butter for less than $12/jar though.

The night before a race: Sushi deluxe! rowr. Alas, I'm on a budget. Beer is good too.


----------



## ajyoung (Mar 29, 2007)

You people mixing bacon with peanut butter need to seek medical attention  

Yesterday I was rushed and had to skip breakfast :nono: so at lunch I had brown bread + peanut butter + slice of cheese + honey, a banana, glass of OJ before the 1hr drive to the trail + another banana before starting and I felt great. I'm the slow one of our group but this time managed to do the trail without stopping.


----------



## gunner1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Why does every healthy, energy packed go food have to have GD raisins in it? I HATE raisins! I know that's blasphemous around bikers but I hate the damn things. But the weird thing is I like grapes. 

Pre ride fuel? Whatever's left in my backpack from the last ride. heh, still better than raisins!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

hmm--I dont necessarily hate them but can tire of them. have you tried golden raisins--they are way better.



gunner1 said:


> Why does every healthy, energy packed go food have to have GD raisins in it? I HATE raisins! I know that's blasphemous around bikers but I hate the damn things. But the weird thing is I like grapes.
> 
> Pre ride fuel? Whatever's left in my backpack from the last ride. heh, still better than raisins!


----------



## LosingSleep (Jul 13, 2007)

Great thread., couple questions..

Has anybody tried turkey bacon with their peanut butter and wheat toast? Any good?

I noticed somebody mentioned that they are using soy milk. I loved soy milk but stopped drinking it because it has trace amounts of estrogen....which isn't good for men or women.


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

Man years ago on a camping trip, a friend recommended that I try back bacon and peanut butter.....I thought he lost his marbles, until I tried it.
Man I'm hungry now!


----------



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> hmm--I dont necessarily hate them but can tire of them. have you tried golden raisins--they are way better.


Dude I love raisins but I HATE golden raisins. Blech!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Must have protien whatever it is that I eat. Usually some oatmeal and a bratwurst!, or Bratwurst and a Bagel, fruit and Bagel..and bratwurst. 

It seems that having a protien base really helps me over the long run during the day.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

LosingSleep said:


> Great thread., couple questions..
> 
> Has anybody tried turkey bacon with their peanut butter and wheat toast? Any good?
> 
> I noticed somebody mentioned that they are using soy milk. I loved soy milk but stopped drinking it because it has trace amounts of estrogen....which isn't good for men or women.


It terrable, that damn feathers stick to the pB and make a mess of everything, I'm not even going to mention the exit strategy it uses.....sorry couldn't resist!!

I've never tried pig bacon much less anyother bacon with pB.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Christine said:


> Since most rides involve a long drive to the trail, I'll grab some coffee and a bagel (preferably whole wheat, lightly toasted, a little butter and honey) on the way there.
> 
> But I do love steel cut oatmeal with rice milk (better yet, a bit of half & half!), dates or raisins, walnuts or almonds......hell, just add some trail mix to it. That, or honey and a banana. It's all good.
> 
> ...


Sound really good....


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

TACO BELL


----------



## LosingSleep (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok I answered my own question and turkey bacon works well with peanut butter and toast BUT... I hit the wall earlier and consumed about twice the calories(1100ish) of my usual shredded wheat and skim with juice(600ish).


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

I recently made a Peanut Butter & Bacon sammich on toasted bread.... Pretty darn good!


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Turkey BACON......??? That's like trying to find the beek on a pig! No such thing, made up in some processed food lab. Get back to basic and EAT THE PIG!

Oink! ....... oh, I mean neagh neigh neigh.......

Chip


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Tb & Pb? rft: ut:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I think I want to go and have breakfast at Christine's house...


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

yeah. less the sushi....I still call that bait.


----------



## LosingSleep (Jul 13, 2007)

*double post*


----------



## LosingSleep (Jul 13, 2007)

TreckJeff said:


> It terrable, that damn feathers stick to the pB and make a mess of everything, I'm not even going to mention the exit strategy it uses.....sorry couldn't resist!!
> 
> I've never tried pig bacon much less anyother bacon with pB.





HTR4EVR said:


> Tb & Pb? rft: ut:


I was just trying it.....geez 

It's hard to keep real bacon in the house because it's like crack.:arf:


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

TrekJeff said:


> yeah. less the sushi....I still call that bait.


You don't eat bacon and you don't eat sushi. What the hell do you eat, cereal?


----------



## liquidgas (Oct 1, 2006)

dragonfly said:


> TACO BELL


 Taco Bell's one of my favorites as well.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

liquidgas said:


> Taco Bell's one of my favorites as well.


Quiero Taco Bell


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

liquidgas said:


> Taco Bell's one of my favorites as well.


I wouldn't feed that garbage to that ugly dog.

I like hummus, bagels, oatmeal (if I eat it early enough), granola/yogurt.... that sort of thing.


----------



## Hum Bum (Jan 10, 2006)

You said it. I hate raisins. Its always good to hear about another raisin hater. It seems like everyone likes the damn things. Bleh. 
I like to eat oatmeal and bananas. i usually eat lots of pasta the night before.



gunner1 said:


> Why does every healthy, energy packed go food have to have GD raisins in it? I HATE raisins! I know that's blasphemous around bikers but I hate the damn things. But the weird thing is I like grapes.
> 
> Pre ride fuel? Whatever's left in my backpack from the last ride. heh, still better than raisins!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

A big breakfast before the ride is not a good idea, I did it yesterday and I suffered the whole ride.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

A 6 Dollar burger combo from Hardee's with a large milkshake 5 minutes before a very fast paced ride. The key is to eat it as fast as possible and sprint to the trailhead.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Any new menu for riders? Share your power secret....


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

A bowl of white rice with soy sauce.
Some Gatorade to rinse with.
And a Gu.
Followed by a mint or some mouthwash to get rid of the nasty aftertastes.

Maybe a banana, but I have a hard time getting that taste out of my mouth.

Edit: I thought it said before a "race". For rides, it's usually a Dr. Pepper and a pack of peanut butter crackers, as I'm usually sprinting out of class to the trailhead


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

morning ride: regular oatmeal with honey or jam.
after a night of drinking: greasy and heavy. omellete with hash browns. burger and fries...


----------



## Tonedog (Nov 28, 2007)

Did all you guys eating bacon and peanut butter get the idea off Elvis? 
His routine was eating two huge foot long bacon, peanut butter and strawberry jelly sandwiches every night at 10 pm. Each one would have 2 lbs of bacon on it. 

He just forgot to go on the 800 mile ride that would have been required to burn it off the next day. 

Anyway, sounds like you guys should try adding jelly. 
I remember I had cranberry jelly with the christmas ham last year, it was great, so that might go good too.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just started using energy supplements to help get the most out of my rides:

GU - I was 7 miles into my ride and just not having fun. I was tired and winded and nothing seemed to help. I stopped and sucked down a GU with LOTS of water. I waited for 5 minutes or so and continued my ride. Immediately I felt nothing if not worse. The water and GU in my stomach were sloshing around. Once the sloshing was gone, I expected something to happen. Instead I just continued slugging along. I started to head back to the trailhead when I noticed that I wasn't tired. I picked up the pace and was even started sprinting. By the time I got back to my car I was amped and ready for more. Unfortunately it was getting dark and I didn't have my lights with me. 

Clif Bar - I ate one after working on a retaining wall all day long in 95 degree heat. I felt better but was still so tired I fell asleep. The second time was on an "epic" ride. 10 miles into the ride, I needed a booster. I ate and waited 10 minutes. I continued on but never really felt the effects of the bar. My energy level throughout the rest of the ride was good but the Clif bar didn't have near the effect the GU did.

Carb Boom (or something like that) - I worked on the retaining wall from 9am to 4pm and I was tired. The trails were open for a night ride and I was determined to go. On the way there, I kept thinking this is going to be the worst ride of the season for me. 15 minutes from the trailhead, I sucked down the Carb Boom and half a liter of water. Once I got the lights setup on my bike, I hit the trail. Immediately there was a rush of energy and all the thoughts of a slow ride were gone. My pace was above average and I felt great. I only put in a little more than 6 miles but the effects of the Carb Boom never diminished.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Pre-race and pre-long ride (3 hours +) means a breakfast of 2 scrambled eggs with tapatio and 2 pieces of wheat toast with organic butter and jam and 2 cups of coffee.

Pre-ride for rides 2 hours or less means toasted oat flakes and soy milk and 2 cups of coffee.


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

WAT DO THESE PICTURES HAVE IN COMMON??

















Spicy little balls of crushed grains and beans (falafel) equals NITROMETHANE!!

Try it. Best with hummus and pita.


----------



## Double E (Oct 27, 2005)

Potatoes, potatoes, potatoes. 
:band: 

Few foods pump me up for a big ride like a plate of taters. I'll take a big russet, leave the skin on (of course) .... chop it into chunks roughly 1 to 1.5 inches thick, and roast them in in the oven in a cast iron pan with olive oil. On high heat like 475 it only takes about 25 min, tops. I'll throw in a bunch of onions for the last 15 minutes. Then turn off the oven, cover with strips of medium or sharp cheddar, melt that for about 2 minutes, then serve with ketchup or salsa or both. Mmmm mmmm good.  

Sometimes I'll also throw in chunks of bell peppers, or else pieces of chicken or bacon. But the standard, constant parts of it are taters, onion, cheddar, and ketchup/salsa.

I don't cook nearly as much as I used to, but that's one of my stand-bys, for weekend breakfasts at least. I haven't mastered all the variables of it.. sometimes it'll turn out kind of soft and mushy, and sometimes it'll turn out reallly well... with that perfect mix of crispy and tender. But they always hit the spot. One friend used to call them "Ethan's famous potatoes". 



If I don't have time for the above, or if it's like an after-work ride, but I feel like a tater fix, I'll swing by some drive-thru and just get a large fries.. then get some vitamins by eating a Clif bar or somethin' like that for "desert". :thumbsup:


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

monjeloco said:


> Hi guys, I want to share my best food before I go on a ride. I usually go in the mornings and my best food is 1/2 cup of muesli with a tbsp of honey and soy milk, a rye bread toast and 8 oz of juice. :thumbsup: With that, I can go for a 20 miles ride with no problem... Sweet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! This looks tasty. I'm going to try it for sure. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

coloradocoullion said:


> Peanut butter and banana sandwich on whole wheat bread with a glass of milk! You've got your carbs, protein, and potassium. It's nice cause it takes no time to make, isn't too filling, and you can take it with you and eat on the way there.


Big ditto here. PB&B is by far my favorite. I like whole wheat bread with nuts too. I like it because it sticks to your ribs and stays with you but doesn't leave you bloated.

Didn't Elvis fry his?


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't know if this makes me a snob, but my PB has to be the natural kind like Adams. It's the kind you have to stir, but I swear once you try it, you'll never go back to the Jif/Peter Pan/Skippy thing ever again.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm a promoter of Muesli, but it happens to be this morning that my Muesli was rotten...
rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: rft: 

I need to make a new one...:thumbsup:


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok, I tried the peanut butter and bacon. Very, very nice! My 6 year old liked it too. Scrub, you have two more converts.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Any more food secrets?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

One of my brother's $5 brownies.

If you know what I mean and I think you do.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

6 Krispy creme donuts. I can go all out for 20 minutes, then there better be a cot or some clear dirt near by cause I'll need a nap. I only made that mistake once.

In all honestly, I don't eat any differently before, even if it's a long ride. If it has been a few hours since I've eaten I'll have peanut butter on wheat bread and a banana (I don't like them combined) and then I'll just make sure to stay fueled during the ride if it is long enough to warrant it. If I go nuts on breakfast I pay for it during the ride.


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

dwnhlldav said:


> 6 Krispy creme donuts. I can go all out for 20 minutes, then there better be a cot or some clear dirt near by cause I'll need a nap. I only made that mistake once.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

My co-workers are wondering what the hell I'm laughing at. I've done that before (Tim Hortons donuts up here) that my rides have literally lasted 40 minutes before I die on the trail, and shakily pedal back to the car.

The funny thing is, I have a window open to hypoglycemia.org as I type this.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I eat a pb and j sandwich and a banana with oj or milk.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Any more PB and Bacon lovers?


----------



## Downhillin (Jan 6, 2005)

cocheese said:


> Big ditto here. PB&B is by far my favorite. I like whole wheat bread with nuts too. I like it because it sticks to your ribs and stays with you but doesn't leave you bloated.
> 
> Didn't Elvis fry his?


Actually the 'Elvis' sandwich is PB&B &B (Bacon) drizzled with honey on toasted bread...  I think being bloated is the least of your problems after too many of these...


----------



## thetwister (Feb 12, 2008)

Whole Wheat pancakes with PB, apple sauce, and real maple syrup. I usually have some morningstar sausages (fake meat). Finish off with Coffee and OJ. If the ride is longer than two hours I have a GU gel pack part way into the ride. Lots of water. The only problem is I spend a ton of time off the bike adding to the local water supply.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Me packing on the cals before a century.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Refrieds and tamales*

I call that my power breakfast. Just don't be riding behind me.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I had a green chille and cheese omelette, with gravey on the hash browns and rode the first fixed century of the season today. Za and beer after. Now it's shower and bed. It don't suck to be me.  


Until tomorrow when the soreness sets in. 

On second thought. I love sore muscles. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Anonymous said:


> green chile and cheese omelet!
> gravy hash browns!
> 'za!
> beer!


Holy gawd, that's a menu I could work with!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome to my life.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> Me packing on the cals before a century.


OMG :eekster: Is that a Bennigan's Burger? I bought one and lasted me two days.


----------



## boy_dinosaur (Sep 3, 2006)

coloradocoullion said:


> Peanut butter and banana sandwich on whole wheat bread with a glass of milk! You've got your carbs, protein, and potassium. It's nice cause it takes no time to make, isn't too filling, and you can take it with you and eat on the way there.


Ditto on that! If it worked for Elvis it will work for me....he was the King for cryin out loud!


----------



## new2this (Nov 26, 2006)

*Oatmeal PB etc*

all good stuff...

Great Oat Meal recipie..

Overnight Oatmeal...

In a slowcooker on LOW 1 cup steel cut oats... (McManns are the goods)

1 cup CRAISINS
1 cup cut up black mission figs

4 cups water 
1/2 cup half and half

Let it go overnight... in the am stir it up and serve a little brown sugar and or honey maybe a little buttermilk... good stuff

I also like the craisins and figs in instant as well ... good fuel


----------



## headosaur (May 16, 2007)

2 eggs, italian sausage, onions, peppers, and cheese on toasted rye bread. Mmmm. With tomato juice and/or coffee. If I am not being lazy, I'll have toast and hash browns too. But I'm always lazy - I usually make a couple peanut butter and honey sandwiches and take a piece of fruit with me. Am a big fan of the muesli too, but I rarely have it.

Leftover chinese is good too, but I usually don't leave any for leftovers.


----------



## PaTraxx00 (Feb 18, 2008)

1 box mac and cheese + 1 can tuna. I take the honey bear and jerky with me.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

I try not too over think my diet. I can't handle to much food in the mornings so its usually: toasted rye bread with peanut butter, a banana or apple, earl grey tea, glass of milk, and a glass or two of juice. Keep it simple stupid.


----------



## singl_trakr (Feb 25, 2004)

No question, the best pre-ride meal, and I've been doing this forever... is a fluffer-nutter sandwich. If it's a long ride, I'll toss back a banana too. Good stuff, stays down, no ill affects no matter how hard I ride


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Men this thread is making me hungry....


----------



## PaTraxx00 (Feb 18, 2008)

A man could live on bacon and jerky and die happy.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I blend like 8 bananas into a yogurt smoothie and drink it straight out of the blender.
Why chew when you don't have to? imo liquid energy is best before a ride, I've tried everything else but that pb/bacon sandwich sure looks yummy.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

monjeloco said:


> Hi guys, I want to share my best food before I go on a ride. I usually go in the mornings and my best food is 1/2 cup of muesli with a tbsp of honey and soy milk, a rye bread toast and 8 oz of juice. :thumbsup: With that, I can go for a 20 miles ride with no problem... Sweet...
> 
> # 3 cups of rolled oats (not quick cooking)
> # 1 cup of other grain (barley, or other)
> ...












After almost two years, muesli still rocking...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 304wheeler (Jan 31, 2008)

w4nd3r said:


> Eggs and bacon and coffee sound like much too much work when there's cold pizza to be had, nature's perfect energy food. :thumbsup: Preferably a nice backpacker from Moose's Tooth, but whatever's handy works.


I worked at the Moose's Tooth in Anchorage in the summer of 06' and I can assure you that a couple of slices of their pie is all you need.

Man that brought back memories.


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

scrublover said:


> whoa. that looks and sounds very weird. it also looks and sounds very good. i gotta' try it. :thumbsup:


Sweet with Bacon is the best! If you like bacon and peanut butter you need to try one of these:

http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/product/bacon_exotic_candy_bar/exotic_candy_bars

it sounds weird, but it's so good.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Fruit smoothie, 2 slices of toast and peanut butter, lots of water.


----------



## Chain Brain (Jan 24, 2009)

PB&J on oatmeal bread and a lot of water.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

For long lasting energy, I get alot of mileage out of a chicken salad sandwich pre ride and a clif bar sometime during. Two items that should NEVER EVER be combined is smoked oysters w/crackers, hot sauce and some kind of a mint chocolate energy bar. OMG, Trust me on this one


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

In my youth, I was able to do rides on 2 slices of toast and a Coke. Now it's a couple of eggs, toast, cheese and some sausage with water. Chili and toast is also good. Actually cheese on toast is very nice. I've also switched to peanut butter granola bars for the high fat content. Yum! During the ride it's caffeine-infused gel and more water. Increasing the amount of fat in my diet has really paid off, especially for biking.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

2 hour ride or less...the night before's dinner.
2-3 hour ride...cereal, banana, aspirin
3 plus...I'm probably on vacation cuz i never get to ride that long anymore!! In which case a little vodka burp and some oj and another aspirin..


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

fluffer-nutter sandwich 
Peanut Butter & Nutella also rocks


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

If I'm riding early in the morning I usually stop by whole foods and pick up a bagel and some bacon and eggs from the breakfast buffet there. Make a cup of coffee while I use their toaster, and grab a pat of butter. I'll say that nothing fuels me better for a long ride than a toasted bagel sandwich with bacon and eggs with a small cup of joe. I swear I feel like superman afterwards.........= )


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I have to eat before I go ride, else I run out of gas bigtime.. My body burns energy like no other.. 1 hour ride, if I go out slightly hungry, I'm hurting bad by the end.

PB&J sandwich is great, usually chased with a Banana, and I myself prefer Gatorade to water (pre and during ride) and I feel amazing for the ride.


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Hehe, I like a proper full English breakfast before a ride- quite a few hours usually before the ride starts.. And means light snacks on the trail.
So, bacon, sausage, black pudding, egg, beans cooked tomato and toast. With a couple of mugs of good coffee to wash it down


----------



## tartan (Mar 27, 2009)

Some cereals or cereal bars depending on how soon I'll be going for a ride.


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

Two blondes and a swig of grape juice. 
That usually lasts 3-4 hours.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Morning rides I just have slightly more cereal (mostly just the health food style stuff) than a normal day. If its a long drive to the trail I'll bring a banana and eat it a half hour before the ride starts - man do we eat a lot of bananas or what? 

I'm good up to about 2 hours without any additional food, but if I'm going to be out longer than that I'll drop a Powergel about every 45 mins and a Clif bar every couple of hours. Sometimes I'll push it to the edge and chomp down a Clif bar on the way home.

For night/hammer rides I usually just eat something sugary (Pop Tarts work great) before I leave or as I drive to the ride. I have made the mistake of eating something more substantial and man did I feel like crap for the ride.

I'm a vegetarian (I eat dairy and eggs) so no bacon for me thanks. 

John


----------



## Cannon858 (Jun 22, 2008)

Pop tarts and a red bull. But it looks like I'll be trying a PB & B sandwich tomorrow...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm using now 1/3 cup of oats, 1 banana, 4 sweet dates and 2 cup of milk. Put all in the Vitamix and you are ready to go...:thumbsup:


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

Nat said:


> Awesome! I'm glad some others enjoy that meal. When I eat PB&B/T I can ride for several hours before I feel hungry.


Time to revive the favorite sandwich of my childhood -- my wife looked at me like I was crazy the first time I professed my love for peanut butter and bacon sandwiches. You can't believe how happy I am to learn that this is a PEF (performance-enhancing food) . . . .


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

been loving the 4 breakfast sausages, 2 eggs over, 2 pieces of toast, coffee and OJ.

i burp a lot during the first climb but that's about it.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

sausage, eggs, grits or taters, juice, maybe some toast and jelly, and a slice of chocolate cake with chocolate icing.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Im more into Sunflower Butter than peanut, slap some fresh blue berries on their, 9 grain and Im good to go..


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Dude, you guys are WAY over thinking it, just ride your bike man.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

After eating PB&B on toast for the past 4 years I am proud to say I now weigh 385#.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Straight honey. Quantity is determined by either ride intensity, ride duration, or both.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

RipRoar said:


> Im more into Sunflower Butter than peanut, slap some fresh blue berries on their, 9 grain and Im good to go..


Sounds good...


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

good thread ! going for a P&J now !


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Usually just half a fifth of whiskey and 3 eggs.


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

Before a morning ride on the weekend I throw together the same breakfast pretty consistently. Cut up a potato and put it in a pan with some butter, cook on stovetop until brown. Put three eggs in there and scramble, then add whatever kind of cheese you want and make sure it gets mixed in/melted. Finally, put the end result on a plate and dump either hot sauce or salsa on it.


----------



## yz25086 (Jun 27, 2010)

I use to worry about what I eat before a ride and tried power bars and all that junk but found that I did the best on Milky way simply carmel bars wierd but taste great and keep me going the whole ride haha.


----------



## GrannyMSG (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, I have to try the PB and bacon sandwich! I love peanut butter and i love bacon, so why not!


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

Biscuts, gravy, bacon, eggs, hashbrowns and toast with strawberry jam. Sweet tea to wash it all down!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm hungry already...


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

The Captain Crunch I had for breakfast isn't lasting! All of these pictures of bacon are going to make me go to the local diner and order breakfast for lunch.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

hmmm 
Quinoa with salt and raw honey = complete vege protein with the only food (honey) that will NEVER spoil or go bad 

hemp seeds after the ride with fried mung bean noodles, soy sauce and garlic


----------



## shanem (Apr 15, 2008)

A couple cups of a coffee and a piece of fruit before I leave the house. On the way to the trails I grab two bacon egg and cheese biscuits and a hash brown from McDonalds. I eat the hash browns immediately, eat one BECB at the trailhead, ride and then eat the other BECB post ride with beers. After that its most likely Five Guys or dogs on the grill and more beers. I've been doing the BECB and hashbrowns for a couple years now and it works great for me. I know McDonalds is nasty but its cheap and quick


----------



## nshadow (Sep 23, 2009)

I find poptarts actually work pretty well.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

I'm back from lunch now. I did have breakfast for lunch. I had a side of bacon with my bacon omlette. I think I'll take a nap before my 3 p.m. ride! Do you think one of the dirt rags has a food critic/bike tester job available?


----------

